# Looking for a DND or Star Wars game in Kansas City or Online



## Taren Nighteyes (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm looking for something regular, though not necessarily weekly.  I am open to the following game types:

3.5 edition
4th edition
DND Next playtesting
Star Wars (any of the systems)

I like a combination of roleplaying and combat - I'm not a power gamer, so some roleplaying would be nice! 

You can email me at rtaylor1976 (at) ymail.com if you have anything available!

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumpity bump-bump


----------

